# quad through at crane



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Took a drive by anchor point, Metzger, and Magee (crane) after work tonight. When I got to crane, a quad had gone through at the first crack 75 yds off shore. Walked out, along with another fellow to help the guys get it out. It appears they went in same spot where sled went in a couple of weeks ago, and rescuers broke up some ice looking for a body that wasn't there. Crack area is definitely deteriorated. Best , if going, not to cross where everyone has been crossing all year, at this point in year, as it is getting beat up along with deteriorating.
Now rest of report....AP one truck/trailor.....Metzger one guy in marsh and canal busted up all the way to lake, when I got to crane I talked to guys parked by themselves in east grass lot. Said first crack was open two feet in morn....but closed up when they came in. Said they fished near island...all was good. Then when helping fellows with quad...one group was out 11 miles....15-17" of ice other group was not as far. Fish at your own risk....I am not saying its good or bad....just reporting what I seen and heard from these fellows. Glad no one was hurt.
The border patrol and DNR were there as well and they were taking large branches from shore to mark where quad went through.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Great report 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Excellent report. We need more like yours.


----------



## superseal (Feb 26, 2010)

FINALLY! Thank You!


----------



## 68TheJackyl68 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, the facts support what I have already decided..."AIN'T GONNA CHANCE IT!!"


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing real conditions. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

also had some friends have a close call at the cracks Erie earns respect of all who end up safe


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Camp Perry Sunday What a Day we only got 9 out of a 3 man Limit Ice was good going out at 9 am we cam back in at 5 30 pm Buddies Four wheeler broke thru 80 yrds from beach we went to the right of him also Broke through Water was only a 1ft deep but there had to be 40 more machines still out and Hope they all made it in Safe ,,,IT WAS A GREAT SEASON We Pulled Over 73 in a 15 Radius of Holes we Drilled A week ago Sunday Many Nice Fish ,,,,WHAT A BLAST.... See Ya On the Open Water SOON


----------



## smittybob (Feb 7, 2011)

I was also out Sunday. Limits by 9. Must have been on the right spot. With the upcoming weather I'm done on the ice. Had a great season and I hope it does this for a few years. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glaciers3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Fished Tuesday and came off with a 3 man limit. The ice seemed to be in good shape at least where I fished. (15-18 inches of ice). The crack off shore is not the best but was manageable. Today's weather will definitely change conditions for the worse. The only people fishing this weekend will probably be on a airboat.


----------

